# South East Cruise to Brighton Saturday 19th March 2005



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Anyone else up for meeting the Dynamic Duo (Omen & MikeyB) on the last leg of their UK TTour at Brighton and then cruising along the coast to meet up with the SolenTTers????

Route could be a simple as M25/M23, getting to Brighton for 8am

Any takers??

Ronin???

K


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

If I don't head North (should always have a capital letter), I'm there. I'll know for certain on Thursday night.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

kevtoTTy said:


> Anyone else up for meeting the Dynamic Duo (Omen & MikeyB) on the last leg of their UK TTour at Brighton and then cruising along the coast to meet up with the *SolenTTeers*????
> 
> Route could be a simple as M25/M23, getting to Brighton for 8am
> 
> ...


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks John :wink:

Come on you Souferners!!!

Or shall I get me coat! :lol:

Kev


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Keep trying Kev. organising meets and cruises aint that easy is it mate. see you Saturday. I think your meeting me in Portsmouth.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Which Month would that be then :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

kevtoTTy said:


> Anyone else up for meeting the Dynamic Duo (Omen & MikeyB) on the last leg of their UK TTour at Brighton and then cruising along the coast to meet up with the SolenTTers????
> 
> Route could be a simple as M25/M23, getting to Brighton for 8am
> 
> ...


Will do Kev, are you getting on the M25 via Bromley or Croydon?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

ronin said:


> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else up for meeting the Dynamic Duo (Omen & MikeyB) on the last leg of their UK TTour at Brighton and then cruising along the coast to meet up with the SolenTTers????
> ...


Nice one Gav. Long time no see


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm not heading North this weekend, so I'd like to come as well.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

ronin said:


> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else up for meeting the Dynamic Duo (Omen & MikeyB) on the last leg of their UK TTour at Brighton and then cruising along the coast to meet up with the SolenTTers????
> ...


Neither!!! :lol:

I usually join the M25 at the Godstone Junction.

We could try and meet there, or the now shut Happy Eater at Hooley (A23), or any other ideas???


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Nice one Kev, are you sure you don't feel a cold coming on tomorrow?

Tim, are you bring the black beauty with you?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Some assitance for Brighton for Batman and Boywonder

http://www.gay.brighton.co.uk/

http://travel.gaycrawler.com/chronicles/brighton.html

http://www.outuk.com/index.html?http:// ... /brighton/

(......Brighton has an estimated gay male population of over 25,000: that's about one in five of its men or *four kilometres of dick*. The UK's gayest resort. ...)


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

omen666 said:


> Nice one Kev, are you sure you don't feel a cold coming on tomorrow?
> 
> Tim, are you bring the black beauty with you?


Yes, I rather think I will..................if only to stop Mikey bothering me for photos.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

kevtoTTy said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > kevtoTTy said:
> ...


What junctions Godstone?
Are there services ?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

ronin said:


> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > ronin said:
> ...


It's Junction 6

There's a Petrol Station on the A22 South on the right hand side if my memory serves me correct.

Sall we say 7:00am??

Ronin you have my number, LakesTTer I'll PM it to you.

Kev


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Guys, what route are you taking to Brighton. I'm at Copthorne which is junction 10 on the M23 and would like to join up with you.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

steveh said:


> Guys, what route are you taking to Brighton. I'm at Copthorne which is junction 10 on the M23 and would like to join up with you.


Good on ya Steve.

Is there a landmark or petrol station near the junction that we could aim for??

Kev


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

If you come off the M23 at junction 10 and head for East Grinstead about 300 yards from the junction there's a large lay-by on both sides of the road. If you turn across the road into the lay-by on the opposite side of the road (so you're facing back towards the junction) I'll wait for you there. I'll be there from 7.10 although it sounds like you'll be there around 7.20 or so.

Is that ok.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

If you come off the M23 at junction 10 and head for East Grinstead about 300 yards from the junction there's a large lay-by on both sides of the road. If you turn across the road into the lay-by on the opposite side of the road (so you're facing back towards the junction) I'll wait for you there. I'll be there from 7.10 although it sounds like you'll be there around 7.20 or so.

Is that ok.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

If you come off the M23 at junction 10 and head for East Grinstead about 300 yards from the junction there's a large lay-by on both sides of the road. If you turn across the road into the lay-by on the opposite side of the road (so you're facing back towards the junction) I'll wait for you there. I'll be there from 7.10 although it sounds like you'll be there around 7.20 or so.

Is that ok.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

If you come off the M23 at junction 10 and head for East Grinstead about 300 yards from the junction there's a large lay-by on both sides of the road. If you turn across the road into the lay-by on the opposite side of the road (so you're facing back towards the junction) I'll wait for you there. I'll be there from 7.10 although it sounds like you'll be there around 7.20 or so.

Is that ok.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Sounds good Steve

Another thought was may be to leave a little earlier and try and meet the others for Breakfast in the B&B. What do you think?

TTotal - any idea how the Land Lady will feel if half a dozen TTers turnup - do we need to book it???!!!

Kev


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

kevtoTTy said:


> Sounds good Steve
> 
> Another thought was may be to leave a little earlier and try and meet the others for Breakfast in the B&B. What do you think?
> 
> ...


If it is a B&B I wouldn't have thought they could cope with all of us. There must be somewhere else we could grab a bite to eat but it all depends on timing doesn't it.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

kevtoTTy said:


> Sounds good Steve
> 
> Another thought was may be to leave a little earlier and try and meet the others for Breakfast in the B&B. What do you think?
> 
> ...


If it is a B&B I wouldn't have thought they could cope with all of us. There must be somewhere else we could grab a bite to eat but it all depends on timing doesn't it.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

kevtoTTy said:


> Sounds good Steve
> 
> Another thought was may be to leave a little earlier and try and meet the others for Breakfast in the B&B. What do you think?
> 
> ...


 mmm breakfast


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi,

Damon has cleared it with the B&B that 6 or 7 more will turn up for a fry up !

They dont serve breakfast until *8* am at the B&B ..........................


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Apologies if my post has appeared loads of times. I'm sending these from my PDA and something weird has happened.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Didnt notice mate


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Didnt notice mate


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Didnt notice mate


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Hey Kev, understand your bringing Bev :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I have the distinct feeling that the poor lady is always gonna be Bev from now on...


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Kev,

I've pm'd you my mobile number in case you get lost :wink:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

FINAL POSTING TODAY:

Meet#1 - 7:00am M25 junction 10, A22 Souf to Godstone, right handside petrol station (Ronin - sorry mate traffic was too pants to chance a recky run to double check!!!, also I have PM'd the B&B address to you)

Meet#2 - 7:15am M23 Junction 10 to East Grinstead, lay-by (Steveh, thanks for mobile no, I'll PM mine back to you along with the B&B details)

Meet#3 - 8:00am B&B with Omen/MickeyB & co










LakesTTer - if you can make it meet us somewhere/anywhere???

See you bright eyed and bushy tailed in the morning!!!

K


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

John

Can you please pm ronin and steveh the B&B details as my PM doesnt appear to be working

Ta

K


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

A word of warning. I've been working in Newbury all week and have had to leave at 6am every morning not getting back until 7pm in the evening. On top of this both my kids have been very ill all week and have been getting into our bed in the middle of the night and doing their best to keep us awake - great. Also I've managed to pick up a cold.

What this is leading to is that I haven't had a chance to wash my car and it's looking a slightly brown shade of Mauritius Blue.  I was intending to wash it when I got home tonight but got stuck on the M25 for what seemed like several hours so it was dark when I got home and we haven't got any good lights in our drive.

I briefly (very briefly) thought about putting it through the local car wash which actually isn't too bad as it has those 'textile' brushes. But I've never put this TT through a car wash and don't intend to start now.

Is that enough excuses :?: I am sure the humiliation of being the only dirty TT in a line of Zymol and Swissol pampered TTs will be enough punishment for me but if not I'm sure somebody will have some ideas [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Sorry Steve

Washed mine :lol: :lol:

Should be interesting, 3 Blue V6's, each with different colour interiors
 
Kev


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Don't worry our cars are not looking their best either :wink:

Parking is going to be interesting for you guys tomorrow morning.

mikey and I are parked 5 mins walk from B&B.

We are off to the nearest pink bar we can find, see you later!


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

kevtoTTy said:


> FINAL POSTING TODAY:
> 
> Meet#1 - 7:00am M25 junction 10, A22 Souf to Godstone, right handside petrol station (Ronin - sorry mate traffic was too pants to chance a recky run to double check!!!, also I have PM'd the B&B address to you)
> 
> ...


Kev, I was gonna go through London to the A22 but I'll go M4, M25 I think it'll be quicker and if I miss you at J10 then I'll probably catch up en route.
I'll be there :wink:

Tim


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

Hey the breakfast didn't look like that . your luckey you missed it .. :?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Piccies now posted....

http://public.fotki.com/kevtotty/brighton/

Kev & Bev


----------

